# Average 10 week old weight?



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Scout is 10 weeks old and weights about 18 lbs. My MIL and others have commented that she is HUGE. What is the average weight of a 10 week old fb golden female? She came from a litter of only four pups so mom fed them all very well. Her mom weighed 80 lbs (full term pregnant weight) and dad is 74 lbs. Funny though that everyone who has commented on her size owns tiny lap dogs. Just curious about this though.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia was 10 lbs at 8 weeks and I think around 13 at 10 week. She is currently about 68 lbs at her mature weight(almost 3 yrs old) The vet says she s a few lbs overweight still.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam was about 9lbs at 9 or 10 weeks... but then again, he was slightly smaller than the "norm" i think because his litter had 12 puppies in it!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I have 2 dogs from the same breeder. Biscuit was *9.5 l*bs when the breeder had him in for his 6 wk check-up. He was a big boy. Then 1-1/2 yrs later I got Sasha (not the same parents but are cousins) and she was *4.75 *lbs at 6 wks!!! She is still small for her age, I think. When she went for her booster shot at 12 wks and 3 days she weighed *13.4* lbs. Jack was even bigger than Biscuit as a pup but I don't have his weights handy. I love my giant boys and I love my tiny girl. My first golden (female) was big like a male.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

We work on 1kg per week of age from about 6 weeks so 6 week 6 Kg which is about 13Ibs bitches slightly less Annef


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Maggie was 6.5 lbs at 9 weeks. At 2, she is 50 lbs.
Jules


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Molly was 10# at 10 weeks.

Her brother was over 20# at10 weeks.


----------

